# Anyone using screw in LED spotlight bulbs?



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

They could work. Probably not worth the money, and they don't seem terribly efficient for an LED, at least one of the 20w I clicked on was rated at 1000 lumens, which isn't very good. I have 2 from ebay, ones a 3x 3w, and ones a 4x3watt, they are very bright and i think the 9 cost around 5 bucks and the 12 around 12 bucks because its straight up blue light. They have an optic on each led that focuses the beam which is nice. Look for "e27 LED spotlight" the ones with multiple 3w leds are pretty good.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

james1542 said:


> They could work. Probably not worth the money, and they don't seem terribly efficient for an LED, at least one of the 20w I clicked on was rated at 1000 lumens, which isn't very good. I have 2 from ebay, ones a 3x 3w, and ones a 4x3watt, they are very bright and i think the 9 cost around 5 bucks and the 12 around 12 bucks because its straight up blue light. They have an optic on each led that focuses the beam which is nice. Look for "e27 LED spotlight" the ones with multiple 3w leds are pretty good.


Good to know. I did see that most bulbs had only marginally better lumens per wattage compared to CFL's. I was thinking that it would still save some power, and get me started on LED's. I can mess this up once as I do have two incandescent spotlights in my garage that I would like to get rid of but it may just be better to use CFL's which are much cheaper and do a true LED build later with all the fancy stuff.


----------



## sdylanh (Dec 9, 2011)

See this I posted yesterday: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=221073

Same idea you had just on a larger scale. I'm extremely satisfied so far with the outcome.


----------



## Acen (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep i have 2 Home Depot floods at 5k cool white rated at 1200 lumens and 110 watts comparable.
The lights are over my 13 Gallon shallow and have proven to be WAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY TTTOOOOOOOO bright, I have been slowly raising the lights over the past few months and have now maxed out at above 3ft over substrate. 

The vertict is still out but im now considering buying a Finnex Ray 2. The lights do grow plants well, im growing UG, HC, Glosso and Even L. Shaeracarpa is doing well but i regret buying the higher lumens after realizing that for the cost at $39.00 each plus 2 pendents (From Ikea) totaling $95.00 i could have just bought a Ray 2 or competitor light and maybe had a bit more control over the light range. but overall this is a considerable option..

here is a pix of my setup.










more pix


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I've looked at these a few times myself but always wondered the same question. I'm trying to light an 18" cube and I'm really torn between one of these and a Ray2 but leaning towards the Ray2 because I can read the charts and know what I'm getting and how plants will respond.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

They definitely work











VIDEO 2 months after pic was taken >>> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFzsDlC2N8E

Info on my DogFish's 40 journal thread.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

DogFish said:


> They definitely work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How pretty , what do you keep in it as far as fish or shrimp?


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Acen said:


> Yep i have 2 Home Depot floods at 5k cool white rated at 1200 lumens and 110 watts comparable.
> The lights are over my 13 Gallon shallow and have proven to be WAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY TTTOOOOOOOO bright, I have been slowly raising the lights over the past few months and have now maxed out at above 3ft over substrate.
> 
> The vertict is still out but im now considering buying a Finnex Ray 2. The lights do grow plants well, im growing UG, HC, Glosso and Even L. Shaeracarpa is doing well but i regret buying the higher lumens after realizing that for the cost at $39.00 each plus 2 pendents (From Ikea) totaling $95.00 i could have just bought a Ray 2 or competitor light and maybe had a bit more control over the light range. but overall this is a considerable option..
> ...


 
Wow how nice. Reminds me of the Amano type tanks in TFH.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

sdylanh said:


> See this I posted yesterday: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=221073
> 
> Same idea you had just on a larger scale. I'm extremely satisfied so far with the outcome.


 
Great tank will look amazing when plants fill out, You can simply screw that led spotlight in a regular socket and from what I understand LED does not give off heat ?

I ask this as know nothing of LED .

Thank you


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

yup,

I have posted this tank a few times before. I often ignore it and hence I am battling some thread algae. 

biggest issue with any LED is it's secondary optics. narrow beams are great for deep tanks but have awful coverage and the revers is true for wide beams.


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

You simply screw them into a regular socket. They do give off heat, but the shiny metal part you see that makes up the bulk of the light has a very important function as the heat sink.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

james1542 said:


> You simply screw them into a regular socket. They do give off heat, but the shiny metal part you see that makes up the bulk of the light has a very important function as the heat sink.


 
Thank you, going to home depot or lowes this weekend and will look at them for an open top shrimp tank which I am doing.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Algae Beater said:


> yup,
> 
> I have posted this tank a few times before. I often ignore it and hence I am battling some thread algae.
> 
> biggest issue with any LED is it's secondary optics. narrow beams are great for deep tanks but have awful coverage and the revers is true for wide beams.


 
Great looking and the bamboo growing out adds alot, what do you keep in it?


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Just ordered a couple for testing on my 30x30x35cm cube.

Looks promising, they is 3x3w epistar/cree with 6,5w power consumption.

Jnad


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

ive bin wondering this same thing since i have 6 23 watt sprial cfls over my 40b 

did u guys get them from hd or lowes if so what would i or anyone else be looking specificly for


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

hey acen what are the dimensions of that 13 gallon shallow


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Lia said:


> How pretty , what do you keep in it as far as fish or shrimp?


Thanks!

All fauna was picked for their algae appetite.

Cherry Barbs, SAE, Blue Neon Goby(Stiphodon atropurpureus ),Amano & Cherry shrimp, Blue Ramshorns, MTS.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Thanks!
> 
> All fauna was picked for their algae appetite.
> 
> Cherry Barbs


Cherry barbs like algae? What about checkered barbs? any feedback? sorry if I hijack, I can open another thread.

Thank you, Michel.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

micheljq said:


> Cherry barbs like algae? What about checkered barbs? any feedback? sorry if I hijack, I can open another thread.
> 
> Thank you, Michel.


If you look at the YouTube video on my DogFish's 40 journal, the Cherry Barbs are eating a sheet of Seaweed. I will see them pick at algae on plants. The Cherry barbs don't destroy my Crypts, Java Fern or Taiwan Moss. 

Other types of Barbs are destructive on plants I've read. I understand Tiger Barbs are pretty rough on plants. Cherry barbs are the only kind I keep.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Other types of Barbs are destructive on plants I've read. I understand Tiger Barbs are pretty rough on plants. Cherry barbs are the only kind I keep.


Yes most barbs like plants, I had problem with gold barbs and have to give them. They destroyed cabombas, elodeas, even began eating crypts. I like barbs but I am afraid for the plants.

I may give a chance to cherry barbs or checkered barbs knowing they do no reach more than 5cm. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

This led bulbs arrived today.

First impression is not good, it looks like one of this bulb give mutch less light compared to my 11w cfl i am using:icon_neut

Jnad



Jnad said:


> Just ordered a couple for testing on my 30x30x35cm cube.
> 
> Looks promising, they is 3x3w epistar/cree with 6,5w power consumption.
> 
> Jnad


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

BUMP: anyone else have any luck?

I'm looking at some LED bulbs that are Corn Cob shape, look them up by searching Corn LED. Funny name but that's what they look like. 

I need something to fit into my 2 e27 sockets on my old Metaframe tank. Sure I can rewire the whole thing and I still might but if i could find two nice LED bulbs that fit the spot that would be great. Currently running two 15w/6,400k CFL's.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Good to know. I did see that most bulbs had only marginally better lumens per wattage compared to CFL's. I was thinking that it would still save some power, and get me started on LED's. I can mess this up once as I do have two incandescent spotlights in my garage that I would like to get rid of but it may just be better to use CFL's which are much cheaper and do a true LED build later with all the fancy stuff.


I think the led bulbs can give more light compared to CFLs. You have to think that CFLs are twisted and emit in every direction, a lot of light is not going down.

On most led bulbs, the leds emits in the same direction, if it is the case. I think it can be worth it, depending on the price.

Just look at the post #5. Acen has a setup with 2 led bulbs which must be at 2-3 feet above the tank and it grows carpet plants. You cannot achieve a similar setup with standard CFLs at that distance from the substrate, unless you spend more $$ to have 40W CFLs or even more.

Michel.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

SeattleFishGuy said:


> BUMP: anyone else have any luck?
> 
> I'm looking at some LED bulbs that are Corn Cob shape, look them up by searching Corn LED. Funny name but that's what they look like.
> 
> I need something to fit into my 2 e27 sockets on my old Metaframe tank. Sure I can rewire the whole thing and I still might but if i could find two nice LED bulbs that fit the spot that would be great. Currently running two 15w/6,400k CFL's.


 
Are these what you are looking at?

http://www.lightyourreptiles.com/juda13wledsc.html

My friend ordered two few days ago for her terrarium.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Lia said:


> Are these what you are looking at?
> 
> http://www.lightyourreptiles.com/juda13wledsc.html
> 
> My friend ordered two few days ago for her terrarium.


Thanks those look great but as with a lot of these new bulbs and bulb manufactures they don't give you all the specs you want... Like lumens. Otherwise I have no idea how bright it is until you install it.


----------

